# Impeller Kit



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

Forget to ask in my previous post.

I will be installing an impeller kit in my 726. It has a 4 vane auger. Do I need to install on all 4 vanes or will just two on opposing vanes suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Some fellows do two, others do four the choice is yours.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

In my experience on an even number of impeller blades you only need 2. (you can always install the others later if you are not completely satisfied with the results, but you have to keep it balanced meaning doing in in opposite pairs).
On an impeller that has an uneven number of blades you have to install the kit on all blades to keep the impeller balanced.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Old Deere 

Like above, some do two others do all three or four of them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello old deere, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I say do all four. If you don't do it initially it will never get done.I don't care what they say but 4 is better than 2 hands down. I have all 4 on my blower.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome tk the forum, from the Keystone State.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the SBF Old Deere!


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the Funny farm, oopps i mean forum.
I did all 4 on my JD1032.


Lee


----------



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to all for the welcome and advice. Will either buy or make a set for 4 blades. If I get lazy: I'll put only 2 and keep the others for spares. Whats the best if I buy? Prefer to buy in Canada only because of the ridiculous shipping costs across the border. I often travel to New England and would buy there in person if available.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is what I bought (shipping does not seem too bad to Canada)
* SNOW BLOWER IMPELLER KIT - Four and Five Blade 
*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know in Canada. I picked up a foot of bailer belt at Fleet Farm. Here in the states, Tractor Supply also carries it as would most farm supply stores.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> This is what I bought (shipping does not seem too bad to Canada)


Thats the kit I got as well. Hope to get it installed this summer.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I haven't bought a kit. I just made my our with the info i 
found on this site. I used a rubber mud flap. One thats not 
to thick. Cut the pieces. Used a gasket punch for holes. 
Drilled the holes in the impeller blades and nut and bolted
with stainless 1/4 bolts. might have taken a little over an 
hour to do.


Lee


----------

